# Best Online store that ships to india



## mukherjee (Oct 25, 2007)

Well guys....after a long break.
I m really confused, maybe I m even posting in the wrong forum...sorry for that.
But can anyone tell me which is the *best online store that ships to India* at reasonable rates?


----------



## prabhatmohit (Oct 25, 2007)

Ebay
www.ebay.in


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 25, 2007)

Phew...i messed up.
Wat i really meant to say that i wanted a site other than those based in India(like ebay,Indiatimes n the like). I hope u get it.
Something on the lines of newegg, tigerdirect etc etc.
do u get the point?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 25, 2007)

Newegg, tigerdirect, etc does not ship to India. Bad luck here. They only ship to the Americas, some parts of Europe, etc but not to India.


----------



## nightcrawler (Oct 25, 2007)

As far as I know no Online shop ships directly to India. 

There are some in which first you have to transfer money by wire to their accounts. (additional wire fee of some $ 25 is charged) and then you can order. Shipping is then done through BlueDart/UPS/FedEx etc. There shipping is additional and you also have to pay for other taxes.

This is the procedure generally followed...at least on TechForless.com (I had corresponded with them regarding shipping to India and that was their reply)

So If you need to buy find someone that you know from US who will bring the thing gfx card/ram/processor/laptop when they come to India or let them gift it to you. But then they will have to pay for those taxes and shipping charges...or stick to shops in India


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 26, 2007)

Try this www.sidewindercomputers.com they certainly ship to india, I had bought from them, other than that www.frozencpu.com But these are just for pc related components.


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 26, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Try this www.sidewindercomputers.com they certainly ship to india, I had bought from them, other than that www.frozencpu.com But these are just for pc related components.


Arre yaar,am here for PC related thing only!!!
Thanks for all d info..


----------



## moshel (Oct 26, 2007)

this site although indian has some pretty rare stuff for eg. stuff from razer, steel series...etc...

*therespawn.com/oscart/index.php


----------



## satyamy (Oct 27, 2007)

prabhatmohit said:
			
		

> Ebay
> www.ebay.in


Yes ebay.in is good  I have good experience with it


----------



## sarulan (Nov 15, 2007)

frys.com The biggest in bay area.
Shipping is steep but u can get everything there


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 16, 2007)

hmmmm............ off the topic but I can't help being reminiscent. I loved shopping at Fry's Electronics when in Sunnyvale.They almost have anything and everything electronics.But once when I wanted to buy a DVD player on the shelf , they advised me to order online to get it cheaper than the store price and I did the same.In US getting things online is almost always cheaper than buying it in store.And how I wish we had such electronics stores in the Indian Metros and big cities!


----------

